# stori jiggy jigs



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello,my daughter informed me today that the stori monitors were squashing each other,i had a look and they were doing the push push jiggy jig.They are two of pike 1s little stori i was wondering when the male would give his sports gear a work out must be a long time between jumps.


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 17, 2005)

Good to hear oldfella, so am i off the hook for breeding gay lizards, or do you want eggs first LOL


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

*re stori*

LOLZ Pike i was onley joking when i toldya they might be gay,theyve taken up smoking now and the males getting loud raucas and drinking like russel crowe. 8)


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 17, 2005)

should i put my storri together now pike? they don't get along well, and i've been told only to put them together during mating... whenever that is...


----------



## Hickson (Aug 18, 2005)

Good Luck with them Col!



Hix

smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge smudge


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 18, 2005)

It depends how hot you are keeping them, you have to really cook the little buggers.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 18, 2005)

shed some light pike, 

i keep them at about 40-50 degree bask spot,

feed em heaps,

but the male attacks the female by picking her up and shaking her around.

she is about half an inch shorter than him, but they are both sdults.

should i put them together? when is their "mating seasons"?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*re stori*

These ones have squashed gutter pipe to hide in and they have heaps of brickies sand and there is a sheet of slate under the basking lamp which was 51c yesterday but is getting hotter gradual cause theres no thermostat. Pike1 said to keep as hot as possible so i figure the temperature will rise with the seasons coming.The female i inspected today feels like it has eggs and it is fatter,they seem as though they cool them selves at night on cool end and when you pick them up they feel really cold and are slow,the females body temp in morning last week was 26c using mini heat gun.They both recently sloughed and the female had tiny cuts under its neck about two weeks ago which coud of been from the male grabbing it?


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2005)

Or it could have been from that spiny tail thrashing around in ecstacy


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 18, 2005)

Ive always kept mine together with minimal agression between the sexes, do you have a pic of your pair Azza.Mine aren't doing much at the moment as i keep my animals the same as the rock, havent used a thermostat in 5 years, so they are hot during the day and cold at night. During this time they arent out much of the day but still get warm enough to eat and because their metabolism is much slower this is the time of year they put their weight on for the breeding season. As spring comes the temps stay higher and the temp in their cage gets alot hotter. This is the time they start mating.Of course if you just want to breed them just heat them right up now.But be warned if you super heat them now you cant let them get cold, if they are too cold and you have a strong heat source you can burn them. Seen someone try to super heat them without keeping them warm at night and when they came out and basked they burnt their toes and most of their feet off.


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 18, 2005)

Very interesting post this is guys, I only purchased my first pair of monitors, (storri), about a month ago and, while they are doing well so far, I am nervous that They might get aggressive towards each other. They are sub adults and in a 3 x 1 1/2 x 1 1/2, you reckon this is big enough? They do share the same hide at night and no sign of agression so far.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 19, 2005)

i'll get some pics pike.


----------



## Scale_Addiction (Aug 19, 2005)

the male eats pinkies semi regularly thats why he's fatter than her.

i dunno if the photo's show, but the male has a very broad stocky head, the female is very thin and pointy.

the male is very dominant when they are together, the female is very submissive.


----------



## Pike01 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey azza, cant be sure but you may have 2 females


----------



## deathinfire (Aug 29, 2005)

Great looking monitors you've got there azza


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 29, 2005)

If anyone has excess females for sale this season I am interested


----------



## indicus (Aug 30, 2005)

Great stuff Oldfella...looks like juv's on the way 8) 
Storrs are awesome little goannas, with heaps of character; i carnt understand why their not more popular...
Their easy to breed, indoors and out....providing theres ample food, hiding spots...and a basking area that allows several animals to bask without hassling each other. I used to house my animals inside; but now keep breed them outside in small colonies....3 girls to one male.
It's a pleasure to go out and feed and see a new hatchling basking on a rock....
They can be quite aggresive towards each other if you dont get the sexs right.....to the point of males killing each other.
With smaller animals it can be hard to tell; however i'll try and explain.....
If you hold the animal and look down on it; you'll see small spines sticking out near the vent....the males tend to stick out more.
If you then gently slide your nail down across it....if it's quite hard and catchs.....most likely a male. The females spines seem smaller, softer and your nail slides across. Not the best; but with abit of pratice, you tend to tell by sight. The male also seems boffier in the head and neck, compared to her....she tends to be slimmer in comparsion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

*re stori*

Thanks for pics and imfo indicus,the female is getting bigger tummy now ile have to put a container in with moistened sand


----------

